# North/Central Texas Breeders



## CGrayTX (Feb 13, 2017)

So I have done some extensive research thus far, and throughout all my research, no matter my personal preference on type, purpose, etc. I am led to finding the right breeder. As I scour the internet for breeders, that is where I am finding it most difficult. I have found a LOT of "breeders" but I am having trouble locating adequate reviews. 
When I have researched on this site, I see several asking the same questions I have, but most answers have gone to the thread author in the form of a PM, and thus I cannot see what details were written.

So, with that being said, I would appreciate ANY information I can get on breeders in my area. I live about an hour south of the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I prefer to have a breeder somewhat close by (within a couple of hours) so that I can visit and see their facilities, as well as interact with the puppies. 

Thank you!


----------



## stephanieirwin (Mar 3, 2017)

Have you looked at Von Der Otto German Shepherds in Rockwall, Texas?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

@stephanieirwin, I'm actually bringing home a pup from one of their litters in four weeks. Spent a lot of time looking at breeders, and spent time with them and their dogs. Watched them work them and really liked what I saw. Haven't heard anything but good from their customers and others in the same circles.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeahh .. Von Der Otto ... what they have to say about the different lines (working, GSL, ASL) is ... illuminating. It looks like the puppies are placed according to when deposits are received? They are very pricey as well. Really ... $4500?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah, but their attitude about WGSL vs. working lines seems to be on part with what other WGSL breeders I spoke to had to say. They just didn't put it out there on their webpage. Working line breeders and WGSL breeders will always think their lines are better. So that doesn't bother me. I have a working line GSD and don't take offense.

Pricing comes down to perspective for me. I spent a lot of time looking for something very specific, and their dogs have it. WGSL with good working drive and people who whelp the pups in their home. For me, they checked everything on my list and I'll pay more for that. Plus, they're doing great things with kids in their community. Half of what I pay for a pup is going towards the college fund of a local student, and I can absolutely get behind that.

They help you pick a pup, but you do pay for your pick. Bit different than what I've done in the past, but again I love their dogs, I love what their working towards with the breed, I love their dedication and I'll pay for that.

My opinion.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

WGSL breeders may be saying some of that "stuff", but that doesn't make it accurate. It's not.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Galathiel said:


> WGSL breeders may be saying some of that "stuff", but that doesn't make it accurate. It's not.


Never said it was accurate. I own a WL GSD, so I know it's not accurate. My point was that I've spoken to so many WGSL breeders who diss WL and so many WL breeders who diss WGSL that I don't listen to any of it and it's not really going to make or break my decision on a breeder.

Heck, we have trouble discussing it with civility on this forum. Lol!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Very true. I just have an issue with blatantly inaccurate statements given as facts and not opinions. I would still never pay $4500 for an unknown quantity (puppy). Maybe an adult (still no, but closer), but a puppy? No way. 

To the OP: since you have been doing research, deciding which line you're interested in will certainly narrow down the possibilities. There are some WL breeders in that area and there are some WGSL and ASL breeders in your neck of the woods as well.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Galathiel said:


> Very true. I just have an issue with blatantly inaccurate statements given as facts and not opinions. I would still never pay $4500 for an unknown quantity (puppy). Maybe an adult (still no, but closer), but a puppy? No way.
> 
> To the OP: since you have been doing research, deciding which line you're interested in will certainly narrow down the possibilities. There are some WL breeders in that area and there are some WGSL and ASL breeders in your neck of the woods as well.


I totally get that, and agree with you on inaccurate statements. I just feel like it's so common with the WL vs. SL that's it's basically to be expected.

Also, yes, that's a lot of money for a pup and everyone had their cap on what they will spend. For me, I will never comment on how someone spends their money because we're all in different environments, look for different things and we all place values on things in an arbitrary manner based on our experiences. But I absolutely respect your opinion. For me, I am looking for something very specific and see it in their breeding program and thus am willing to spend what I believe is fair based on my experience with the breed and the values I have placed on my desires. Plus, they do things in the community that I support and I feel like I'm also investing in their program and their values.

Anyway, not all their pups are $4,500, that's really the top of their range from what I've seen.

Definitely agree with you on your message to the OP. Figure out the qualities your looking for, and what line best exemplifies those qualities. Then talk to lots of people, go to clubs and training facilities and ask about different breeders and why people chose the breeders they did. Listen for what you're looking for, then talk to those breeders and watch/interact with their dogs. For me, it's extremely important that I see the qualities I want in both the dam and the sire, and that the breeder will let me move my deposit if I don't find a pup in that litter that passes my temperment test. 

Keep asking questions and we'll be happy to answer!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Woah... Apologies for all the grammatical errors in that reply. Yikes! I'm on my phone and it won't let me edit. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

$4500! That puppy should already be obedience trained!


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

I´ve been some years in this forum, and many persons have a very good regard of Germelhaus which is near the DFW area.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so the buyer is paying $4500 for a puppy - and the breeder is donating money to a charity - for which he gets tax credit while the buyer just overpays for a puppy?????

Just thinking out loud 


Lee


----------

